# My Tank - In Disarray ATM



## Announce (Aug 27, 2008)

Hey, as requested I took a few photos of my tank, the first of the tank before a HA cleaning, and the 2nd of the new maroon clown (notice the spot) which we foolishly bought a bta today 

Note its a bit embarrassing for me just to have taken these 
(yes i know the front is dirty! or was cleaned it now)










And the clown

And also for the purpose of history a few old pics (this was taken after i tore out all the hair algae so the water is a bit dirty)









Old pic (if only!)


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Holy smokes you went lying about the cups of HA! O_O

Ty so much for the photos  The clown is adoreable! <3


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Very nice , lots hair .
Lots of pulling ahead still but coming along nicely.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Wow! That's one neat maroon clown! 

If there were ones with polka dots all over like that, then the gf would ok a sw tank in no time 

Are there any slugs or snails or something you can get that eats macroalgae? I know almost nothing about SW, but at least for FW systems, a good place to try is a fish or snail or other invert that eats away at the algae till it's gone or reasonable under control.


----------



## Announce (Aug 27, 2008)

ameekplec. said:


> Wow! That's one neat maroon clown!
> 
> If there were ones with polka dots all over like that, then the gf would ok a sw tank in no time
> 
> Are there any slugs or snails or something you can get that eats macroalgae? I know almost nothing about SW, but at least for FW systems, a good place to try is a fish or snail or other invert that eats away at the algae till it's gone or reasonable under control.


There is something called a sea slug that does but they are horribly ugly and if they get stressed they release a poison


----------



## Announce (Aug 27, 2008)

Looks like our maroon found a new BFF (and i wasn't pleased how BA took the anenome out of the tank, but it seems okay and ate a silverside today)


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Congratulations on your new Maroon Clown and RBTA! I have two of each but my clowns don't have that wonderful polka dot, I love it! Welcome to the forum and good luck with your HA battle.


----------



## Announce (Aug 27, 2008)

I reduced the light time by to about 8 hours and it seems to be helping a lot.

But my maroon clown doesn't appear to be eating, and isn't swimming around much at all (just sitting in the anenome)

I have tried feeding him, Pelets, brine shrimp, mysis shrimp, so I am not sure what to do.


----------



## Symphy68 (Sep 1, 2008)

Maroon or Premas clownfish are like that, they are not big swimmers, they like to chose a spot and if there is an anemone better.

Look for skin problems which seems to be the mots common problem among clownsfish. Have a quarantine tank on hand just if....


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Hey, how about an update? How are things going???


----------



## Announce (Aug 27, 2008)

Tabatha said:


> Hey, how about an update? How are things going???


Unfortunatly I am still battling the hair algea, I have considered removing all the live rock but I fear disturbing the pistol shrimp, so I am just continuing to pull it off and do water changes, there is less then there used to be for sure but still quite a bit.

My BTA and the clown are doing amazingly! I am actually really pleased with how healthy the anenome seems. I also found a bit of a secret to my particular BTA, it's tentacles get really thin and it opens up when it is hungry, helps me know how much the clown is giving to it.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

What about a lettuce nudi .......... i was told they eat hair algea and i got one somewhere in my tank..


----------



## Announce (Aug 27, 2008)

blossom112 said:


> What about a lettuce nudi .......... i was told they eat hair algea and i got one somewhere in my tank..


I also hear Sea hares do as well, however i worry that it would poison the tank if it were to get to stressed


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

I hear you .......i worrie all the time about my cucumber and my nudi .....


----------



## Announce (Aug 27, 2008)

So I ended up making a deal with the manager at the LFS and rented a sea hare, this is a fairly large type so i figured i could not have it in my tank for over a week. Any way it started out fine although of course IT DIDN'T eat nearly as much hair algae as i wanted it to (as its not its main diet) and for some strange reason died yesterday. I have no idea why it died, my water quality is fine.


----------



## mamadoo (Aug 27, 2008)

Oh, no! So do you have to pay for it now?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

thats a shame... how long did you drip the little guy for??

I have been having really nice luck with my remaining lettuce nudi and they seem very small. I would just watch any powerheads..

I really wanted a sea hare myself but they had been a bit too big for my setup as well


----------



## Announce (Aug 27, 2008)

Ciddian said:


> thats a shame... how long did you drip the little guy for??
> 
> I have been having really nice luck with my remaining lettuce nudi and they seem very small. I would just watch any powerheads..
> 
> I really wanted a sea hare myself but they had been a bit too big for my setup as well


Little guy, try huge guy! Dripped him for a good 2 hours. and he was fine for the first few days.

Yes I will have to pay for it however one of the other ones they had got sick and died aswell so I may get lucky.


----------

